# My 11 voice fugue demo



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

https://soundcloud.co m/yh-k-558799713/introa-demo-2/s-2yoMeO81qpE?si=81204cc90d754b5399cb321eec5fe74d&utm_source=clipboard&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=social_sharing


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

the link formatting is messing up on this site for soundcloud.

Added a space between "co" and "m", remove that space if you want to listen.


----------

